# Which tablet is best?



## myate (4 Aug 2011)

Just looking for opinions on a good all round tablet - top of my list at the moment is the Samsung Galaxy Tab, so looking for info about it from anybody who has one, or any other brand that might be good - not interested in ipad though!


----------



## TarfHead (4 Aug 2011)

Which tablet is best .. for you ? What are your requirements ?

I have an ARCHOS android 2.2 7" tablet that I am happy with. Good for video, browsing and email. I am not into apps, so that's not a criterion for me. Cost €200


----------



## Firefly (4 Aug 2011)

TarfHead said:


> Which tablet is best .. for you ? What are your requirements ?
> 
> I have an ARCHOS android 2.2 7" tablet that I am happy with. Good for video, browsing and email. I am not into apps, so that's not a criterion for me. Cost €200




10" one on Komplett for 139 euro delivered - same price as a digital photo frame!

[broken link removed]


----------



## Pique318 (4 Aug 2011)

Firefly said:


> 10" one on Komplett for 139 euro delivered - same price as a digital photo frame!
> 
> [broken link removed]




Stay away from that one.

It 'looks' like the [broken link removed] but with a 600mhz processor instead of 1Ghz, resistive touchscreen instead of capacitive (meaning you need a stylus or the likes rather than the merest touch of your finger), poor build quality and only 4Gb RAM.

I have the 101 (8gb) and it's excellent for the money. Great for surfing, excellent for watching movies or reading books. I don't really use apps on it either but it's got a MicroSD slot for additional memory and a memory stick with your movies can be plugged in via USB, thus keeping the internal memory free.

I reckon Tarfhead has the 7" version.
See review of both here

By the way, Archos have an old version called the Archos 7. Beware that you don't get confused. The old one has a 250GB hard drive. It ain't a tablet in the sense of a budget iPad.


----------



## myate (4 Aug 2011)

Should have added requirements! Really just for quick browsing of the net, emails...basically heading away on holidays and fed up with bringing a laptop. Not after a 10" one really as I might aswell have a netbook at that stage. Apps would be nice, but not into downloading thousands of them!


----------



## Pique318 (4 Aug 2011)

Stay cheap then. Galaxy Tab, PlayBook, Xoom, iPad are all the expensive options (and oooh so fashionable, daahling)

The Archos does what it does. And it does it well IMO.


----------



## TarfHead (4 Aug 2011)

Pique318 said:


> I reckon Tarfhead has the 7" version.


 
Mine is an ARCHOS 7o Internet tablet. Bought it in Power City.

Although I did say I'm not into apps, I have downloaded a few, such as Kindle reader and Angry Birds.

The wifi connectivity is not great. We were away last week and the ARCHOS could not pick up a wifi signal that a netbook and iPhone could (pick up). At home, though, there's no such problem and it zips along.

It has 8GB of it's own storage and a micro SD slot for more. Has HDMI Out too, though I've not used that.

My sister bought an ARCHOS 7 Home tablet and thinks it's muck.


----------



## Firefly (4 Aug 2011)

Pique318 said:


> Stay away from that one.
> 
> It 'looks' like the [broken link removed] but with a 600mhz processor instead of 1Ghz, resistive touchscreen instead of capacitive (meaning you need a stylus or the likes rather than the merest touch of your finger), poor build quality and only 4Gb RAM.



Thanks for that! (When something seems to good to be true....)


----------



## myate (4 Aug 2011)

cheers guys...something to think about. Thanks again.


----------



## hfp (14 Aug 2011)

thinking of getting something similar for my boyfriend for his birthday, but does anyone know if there is any sort of program or app that can be used to create graphs with the archos?


----------



## johnnygman (25 Aug 2011)

I had this dilema already, had the Archos 101 and it's not a bad little machine and well priced and runs flash, handy for streaming.. I ended up getting a 1st gen used Ipad though and it's a super smooth and much more solid tablet. No comparison in terms of quality.

Would not touch the 7" with a barge pole, horrible screen/touch quality and slow as a mule.

A well looked after IPAD could be got for under €300, they run super cool and like all Apple products are built to last, the resell value on them also holds up very well if you look after them and keep a cover on it.


----------



## TarfHead (25 Aug 2011)

johnnygman said:


> Would not touch the 7" with a barge pole, horrible screen/touch quality and slow as a mule.


 
The ARCHOS 7" Home tablet is junk. I have the 7" Internet tablet which doesn't (in my experience) suffer from the comments quoted above.


----------



## tosullivan (25 Aug 2011)

TarfHead said:


> The ARCHOS 7" Home tablet is junk. I have the 7" Internet tablet which doesn't (in my experience) suffer from the comments quoted above.


 I also have the Archos 70 Internet tablet.  No complaints.  Thinking back now I would have splashed out the extra few quid for the 10" 101 Tablet but still happy with the 70


----------

